# sharp pain



## Rima (Nov 3, 2003)

hi, ok ive had ibs for 4 years now, and thats just a year or two after i started my period. And in the past few years, as my ibs symptoms have increased....ive been getting these really sharp pains in my lower abdomin area. i dont know if its related to ibs or not, but its like a really sharp pain, usually on the lower right side of my abdomin (a few inches below my pelvic bone.) It feels like someone is sticking a sharp needle and twisting it around. its different from teh ibs cramps, and its usually around the time or during my period. its kind of hard to describe. but i was just wondering if this sounded familiar to anyone, and if i should worry about it or not. thanks!


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I get that same pain as well, but it alternates from my left to my right. I think it has something to do with ovulation. It feels just like you described. If you find anything out, please share!


----------



## Rima (Nov 3, 2003)

yeah, mine switches sides too, it just happens more often on the right side.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I get sharp pains in my sides,and lower back aswell. I get them without my period sometimes, but I usually get them when my period is running.Sometimes massaging the area hurting, or taking tylenol will settle it.


----------



## spookywitch2000 (Feb 25, 2004)

I get these about a week before my period - really sharp pain. I got it yesterday when I was driving in my car, I didn't know what to do. It doesn't last long but it's soo bad. Any cure for it? I was diagnosed with IBS 2 months ago


----------

